# new machine



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

hi need a bit off help im looking to buy a new machine old machine is a gaggia classic and its been a great machine im looking at 2 machines which are the Francino cherub and the Ascaso Dream with pid any suggestions

thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

whats your budget


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

have not really got one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hamid said:


> have not really got one


That won't help people suggest stuff. You must have an upper limit?

Do you gave a grinder?


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> That won't help people suggest stuff. You must have an upper limit?
> 
> Do you gave a grinder?


 £800 pound and i have a gaggia mdf grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hamid said:


> £800 pound and i have a gaggia mdf grinder


Fab thanks , would you buy second hand , if a good machine off here for example ?


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

looking at these

Nuova Simonelli Oscar II 

Lelit Mara 62 Standard - Espresso Machine


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

yes would consider 2nd hand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hamid said:


> yes would consider 2nd hand


Ok you have 5 posts now, may be worth looking on the sales threads.


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

hamid said:


> £800 pound and i have a gaggia mdf grinder


Used to use an MDF. Even with a stepless mod it's alot of faff to get past the retention. Moved onto a mignon & while the burrs are the same size, the workflow & taste improved greatly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Used to use an MDF. Even with a stepless mod it's alot of faff to get past the retention. Moved onto a mignon & while the burrs are the same size, the workflow & taste improved greatly.


Does the MDF have 50MM burrs?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Does the MDF have 50MM burrs?


Yep. The footprint is the same as the mignon mk2 too if you ignore the doser


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You definitely need to upgrade the grinder as well...not an option to keep using it with a better machine. To be quite brutal, it's a terrible grinder.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I would do a fair bit of research before committing to a purchase of a new machine to make really sure that is what you want,buy once and be happy,


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If you can stretch your budget a tiny bit I could do you a brand new Cherub for £850 delivered.......


----------

